# Wah Lum Exploration



## OnlyAnEgg

As I have been out of training for several years, I had decided to return to MA as a white belt; beginning at the beginning. After some consideration, though, I am looking at CMA, rather than Karate. The closest studio is about 10 miles away, here.  The sifu, Greg Zoganos, states he was certified by Grandmaster Chan.  The school offers Northern Mantis and Tai Chi.

I am meeting with him, Zoganos, this evening and will observe a class.

Any advice on questions to ask, things to look for?  I've done some research online about the system and Chan.  Any aditional insight would be helpful.  

Thank you.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

I met with the sifu at 6:00. It was a very informative meeting.

First off: decent facility. Not ostentatious; but, not back of the garage. About a 50 mat area. Long wall with mirrors. Other long and one short wall for weapons. Several heavy bags. One training dummy. Entry room tastefully decorated.

We spent some time talking about me and my goals. I was up front with him. 2 years of WoW makes one outta shape and pudgy and suggests more than a tiny compulsion issue. He agreed; though he's seen worse shape people come to train. no big deal. He was attentive and responsive without appearing trained to be that way. I liked it.

We spoke about the school lineage, history and general cirricula. He traced it back, in short form, to Shaolin (natch. doesn't everyone?) and spoke specifically about the current Grandmaster Chan Pui and Chan's teacher. Which took us back to him, Greg. His cert was on the wall and it appears Chan certified him. At this point, I was accepting of his, and the schools, credentials.

Contract? Yes; but, a minimal one. He spoke of using contracts to keep people motivated on the days they didn't want to show up. Maybe true; but kinda ham-handed, y'know? Anyways, $195 down (registration and head to toe school uniform) and $80 a month. Not unreasonable. I broke out the wholesale cost of the uniform from that, mentioned a vague amount for registration costs and told him it seemed fair. I liked the 6 mos, though I'm not fond of contracts. Then, out of the blue, he shaved $100 off the downpayment. So, $95 down and 6 mos. even bester. I probably should have advised him to wait till the potential student balks at the price to cut it.  
I watched about 20 mins of the class. Laps for warm ups in sparring gear with an assistant. Greg came in and began a simple footwork drill; then, the drill with punches. Finally, the drill with kicks. By then I really had to pee and, I think, the bathroom was across the floor; so, I split.

He had printed out the class schedule. 2 1-hour classes a week for the beginner. It had the contract breakdown and downpayment on it that he said he would honor when I was ready to start.

I have to admit, I liked this guy. And, I was paying $80 a month for TKD 6 years ago.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Well not everyone traces it back to Shaolin...Us ICMA guys trace ours back to Taoists who seem to get these ideas while spending time in a cave 

Is the contact based on the style you are being taught or is it Sanshou?


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Greg empasised that they teach a traditional style in a traditional fashion; which is to say, all techniques that can be used as SD will also be taught as SD.  As he made only a passing reference to Sanshou, I presume it is separate.  It would be worth asking next time I'm there.

I was being facetious about lineage tracing.  Shaolin Temple seems to be the starting point for most martial arts...so, I was a-joking.

The style I'd enter is Northern Mantis.  There are forms and weapons for each level.  After 3 levels, I would be reevaluated for a specific path, weapon, etc.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Cool

And I know you were joking...as was I.... Kinda Sorta 

Liu he Ba fa was allegedly found in a cave that some nameless Taoist spent his time in carving it into the walls and one of the origin stories of the mystical Zhang Senfeng has him discovering the secrets of Taiji in a Mystical cave. But then Shaolin is suppose to have come from Bodhidharma after he spent some time in a cave...what is the deal with caves in China... :hmm: The heck with training maybe I need to check out a cave the next time I'm there


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Looks like I'll be starting there 4/12 as I couldn't offload my WoW account.

I went to 2 other, nearby, shops. The first, the owner started with contract. So, he failed. The second was run-down and the class was very small. Fopr about the same price.

And you're right, there does seem to be something about caves in all of this, doesn't there?

I'm told that the image of Bodhidharma remains in the cave near the monestary to this day.


----------



## clfsean

I saw him (I think it was him) demo @ Shawn Liu's 2001 tourny here in ATL. You'll be ok.

Wah Lum is going to demand a lot, but if you've been couch driving like you say you have, you'll get a lot out of the workout & training. 

Keep your expectations real & you'll get out of it what you put in.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

That's reassuring.  Thank you.

I know it will take a lot and, in a masochistic sorta way, I'm looking forward to it.  I think I'm very close to going full-on sedentary if I don't start soon.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Thw WoW account sold today.  I may start as soon as next Monday or as late as Wednesday.

right on.


----------



## kungfu penguin

2 years of WoW  what is wow? i seem to have missed what that is?


----------



## Nabakatsu

wow is world of warcraft, an mmorpg, or multiple massively online role playing game. 
Good luck at wah lum! I wish I could train 7 days a week! not that you will be.. but still.. the whole starting a specific role thing is SICK, that must have really hit home with your WoW background.. choose your class wisely!

Going to have to go meditate in a cave...
the image stone must be so darn purty..


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Nabakatsu said:


> wow is world of warcraft, an mmorpg, or multiple massively online role playing game.
> Good luck at wah lum! I wish I could train 7 days a week! not that you will be.. but still.. the whole starting a specific role thing is SICK, that must have really hit home with your WoW background.. choose your class wisely!
> 
> Going to have to go meditate in a cave...
> the image stone must be so darn purty..


 
you don't really know your class till you hit level 20; so, there's going to be a little time before I decide.  

The payment for the account from PayPal hit my bank account this morning; so, I'm off to see sifu after work.  I'll start Wednesday.

Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

kungfu penguin said:


> 2 years of WoW what is wow? i seem to have missed what that is?


 
If you consider Dungeons and Dragons mixed with Doom and sped up about 100 times, you have an idea of WoW. 

You, sir, have not missed anything at all.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

It is done.  Contract signed.  Uniform in hand.  I start tomorrow.


----------



## masherdong

Great!  You'll love Wah Lum!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

I shall post about the experience this evening.  In our initial interview, sifu stressed the five excellences, noting a journal would satisfy progress in one of them, I'll be posting in the blog.  I may have to duplicate this on paper, as typing is not calligraphy.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

As The blogs don't get as much traffic as the fourms do, lemme post this here:

First night at Wah Lum training and it was good to be back.

Naturally, I was instructed when to bow and how to salute, how to tie my sash and shown several things unique to the school: Location of lineage, locker room, image of the Grandmaster. These details took about five minutes.

The assistant instructor that guided me first explained the structure of the class. First, let me say, it cycles about twice a year and I'm in near the beginning. That's good.

After that, he showed me the sequence of warming up and stretching. Besides running, it's not too aerobic which, given my current lung capacity, I'm ok with. The next section of time was spent showing me a couple breathing techniques: a general deep breath and a cleansing breath; which, by the way, were very effective. I'd not learned such techniques previously.

After that, for about 20 minutes, it was all horse stance. Riding horse stance, Mountain-climbing horse stance, ladies horse stance and cat stance, which I will call (in my head) Moonwalking down the mountain.

I don't think my legs are going to be too polite too me in the morning. They're not too happy now. Tomorrow, though (weather permitting), it's off to Dawes and practice these four stances in the field.

Class again on Friday; and likely to be integrated with the rest of the beginner class then. I can expect 6 months of beginner's classes, I'm told. Maybe less, maybe more.

It all depends on me.

Addendum:  3rd day with no smoking...weeooo weeoo weeoo


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Last night, more horse stance.  And running and iron bridge and ouch.  The session was spilt between working with the class, bowing in and out, running, mostly and then one-on-one with Chris, an assistant instructor that looks totally like Seth Green.  We worked on breathing and one drill.  Mountain climbing with a reverse punch into an upper block, reversal with an upper block and reverse punch.  I'm moving things into positions that are a bit more distant than I am accustomed to, lol.

I hurt today, but, I went hiking for a couple miles, nonetheless.  Tomorrow, I'll review the drill, practice horse stance and mow the lawn


----------



## clfsean

OnlyAnEgg said:


> Last night, more horse stance.  And running and iron bridge and ouch.  The session was spilt between working with the class, bowing in and out, running, mostly and then one-on-one with Chris, an assistant instructor that looks totally like Seth Green.  We worked on breathing and one drill.  Mountain climbing with a reverse punch into an upper block, reversal with an upper block and reverse punch.  I'm moving things into positions that are a bit more distant than I am accustomed to, lol.
> 
> I hurt today, but, I went hiking for a couple miles, nonetheless.  Tomorrow, I'll review the drill, practice horse stance and mow the lawn



One step at a time to get down the path. You're on the path, just hang out & see where it goes.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

I'm liking it, so far; but, seriously, I've only had two sessions. I'm in no hurry to get anywhere. I'm content learning and getting back into shape.  I take that back.  I am eager to get my wind back.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Ok...I'm fairly certain that, in some northern dialect, Wah Lum translates into 'constant pain'; but, I'll allow that part of that may just be me.

The instructor that trained me last week left the floor as we were bowing in; so, I bowed in with the class and jumped in with both feet.  Soon thereafter, he whispered behind me that we'd split off after the wrm-up exercises.  At some point, I guess, he decided I was doing ok and let me continue with the rest of the class.

Much horse stance and much aerobics; but, I was not going to beg off.  After warming up, running laps and 3 different line drills, I kinda got ordered out to get a drink and catch my breath.  I was accused and found guilty of rushing things.  See, the thing is, the level I'm learning now is comprised of MA basics that are universal, very nearly and I should be able to do them.

I was chided to take a break when necessary and focus on breathing in.  Exhales, he said, will take care of themselves.  I was also congratulated on my desire to learn and progress, so far.

But, it hurts.  man, does it ever owie.  i see the world from horse stance right now.


----------



## clfsean

Hahahahahahahahahahaha.........

Wait til your body figures out it needs to release endorphines because if not you'll die on the spot, stuck in a sei ping ma... 

Good times... :-D


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

It needs to hurry up and learn!


----------



## Xue Sheng

OnlyAnEgg said:


> Ok...I'm fairly certain that, in some northern dialect, Wah Lum translates into 'constant pain'; but, I'll allow that part of that may just be me.
> 
> The instructor that trained me last week left the floor as we were bowing in; so, I bowed in with the class and jumped in with both feet. Soon thereafter, he whispered behind me that we'd split off after the wrm-up exercises. At some point, I guess, he decided I was doing ok and let me continue with the rest of the class.
> 
> Much horse stance and much aerobics; but, I was not going to beg off. After warming up, running laps and 3 different line drills, I kinda got ordered out to get a drink and catch my breath. I was accused and found guilty of rushing things. See, the thing is, the level I'm learning now is comprised of MA basics that are universal, very nearly and I should be able to do them.
> 
> I was chided to take a break when necessary and focus on breathing in. Exhales, he said, will take care of themselves. I was also congratulated on my desire to learn and progress, so far.
> 
> But, it hurts. man, does it ever owie. i see the world from horse stance right now.


 
Yer off the edge of the map, mate. here there be monsters...Welcome to training CMA Mr OnlyAnEgg :EG:


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Xue Sheng said:


> Yer off the edge of the map, mate. here there be monsters...Welcome to training CMA Mr OnlyAnEgg :EG:


 
There's a map?


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

I did not want to go today.  I was up late last night.  My left leg felt like it had a charley horse half the day and, for some inexplicable reason, I began coughing today like I was still smoking.  I went anyways.

Sifu told me, the day I signed on, that all I had to do was get there and they'd take care of the rest.  Well, once I drug my lazy butt up there, it all fell into place.

Tonight I started working my limitations.  I have a low cardio; so, I struggled to run farther, at a better pace, than last class.  I did...by a few yards, mebbe.

My horseback riding stance is improving.  I'm a little lower and can last longer in position.

We did line drills consisting of three parts of the first form.  I discovered, tonight, that giving my all can be applied to a time frame, say the length of the class, rather than all out from the get go.  I'm learning to pace myself and focus on my breathing.

I hurt and that's ok.


----------



## clfsean

:high5: golf clap :drink2tha


----------



## Xue Sheng

OnlyAnEgg said:


> I hurt and that's ok.


 
And THAT is why CMA is so VERY cool. :EG:

But then I guess you have to consider the source on my post though... exile did once tell me I was a "genuine, certifiable MA House O' Pain maniac" sooooo.... :EG:


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

**** me.  That's almost all I have to say.

Line drills from the deepest levels of Hell tonight.  Horse stances for so long that God, himself, would grimace.  I bowed out once.  By the end of next week, no more.  That's the goal.

I hurt so much right now.  I can't say it's a good hurt; but, I am looking forward to next class.  I guess it's not such a bad hurt.

ow.


----------



## clfsean

OnlyAnEgg said:


> **** me.  That's almost all I have to say.
> 
> Line drills from the deepest levels of Hell tonight.  Horse stances for so long that God, himself, would grimace.  I bowed out once.  By the end of next week, no more.  That's the goal.
> 
> I hurt so much right now.  I can't say it's a good hurt; but, I am looking forward to next class.  I guess it's not such a bad hurt.
> 
> ow.



hah... you wish spanky... it only gets better.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

What really blows my mind is that what I'm doing now is conditioning for the martial art, itself.


----------



## clfsean

OnlyAnEgg said:


> What really blows my mind is that what I'm doing now is conditioning for the martial art, itself.



Yeah... Wah Lum's conditioning is for Wah Lum. Not say anyboy wouldn't reap benefits from it or another martial artist the same. But that conditioning is for that. Each MA while sharing similar ideas to get down the road will have specific conditioning for what it is & brings.


----------



## Xue Sheng

OnlyAnEgg said:


> **** me. That's almost all I have to say.
> 
> Line drills from the deepest levels of Hell tonight. Horse stances for so long that God, himself, would grimace. I bowed out once. By the end of next week, no more. That's the goal.
> 
> I hurt so much right now. I can't say it's a good hurt; but, I am looking forward to next class. I guess it's not such a bad hurt.
> 
> ow.


 
Well to quote my last Xingyiquan sifu on his view on standing in Santi Shi

"If you have joint pain let me know and we can adjust your stance... if you are having muscle pain. Shut up and stand I dont want to hear about it."

This is why a lot of Tradional CMA schools don't do so well, training hurts. But once you get through the initial training it gets mighty cool and you are amazed at what a difference the training made and makes... because it never really ends


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

While I am still not a fan of contract schools, I can already see how important having $80/month hanging over my head is for keeping me motivated during this conditioning.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Now that I know what I'm up against and I'm aware what these 6 months are designed to do for me, I don't think I'll do daily updates, mmk?

Suffice it to say I like this school and the instructors and so, I'll continue.


----------



## Xue Sheng

:eye-popping: WHAT!!!!

No daily updates

Stood in Ma Bu 10 minutes today
Stood in Ma Bu 12 minutes today
Stood in Ma Bu 12 minutes today
Boy do my legs hurt
Stood in Ma Bu 15 minutes today
Stood in Ma Bu 14 minutes today
Stood in Ma Bu 15 minutes today
Stood in Ma Bu 15 minutes today
Boy do my legs hurt



Sorry having some background in Xingyiquan Santi shi training I just couldn't resist


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

I really could use a 'Shuttup, Xue Sheng' button.  I'll ask Bob if he can install one


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Stood in ma bu 11 minutes today
Boy do my legs hurt

In case you wondered...


----------



## clfsean

OnlyAnEgg said:


> I really could use a 'Shuttup, Xue Sheng' button.  I'll ask Bob if he can install one



Nah...


----------



## clfsean

OnlyAnEgg said:


> Stood in ma bu 11 minutes today
> Boy do my legs hurt
> 
> In case you wondered...



11 minutes already??? Level?? Wow... rock star...


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

clfsean said:


> 11 minutes already??? Level?? Wow... rock star...


 
lol...not really.  2 minutes at the beginning of class is all we're doing right now.  I was just funning at Xue for his earlier post.


----------



## mograph

Xue Sheng, do you Twitter? You could give us regular tweets on your santi shi ...


----------



## Xue Sheng

mograph said:


> Xue Sheng, do you Twitter? You could give us regular tweets on your santi shi ...


 
No but I will just do it here

Stood in Santi Shi 10 minutes today
Stood in Santi Shi 12 minutes today
Stood in Santi Shi 12 minutes today
Boy do my legs hurt
Stood in Santi Shi 15 minutes today
PAIN!!!! Searing pain and Agony... Then I fell down
Stood in Santi Shi 14 minutes today
OW OW OW OW OW.. this is insane
Stood in Santi Shi 15 minutes today
What am I crazy
Stood in Santi Shi 15 minutes today
Hey this is pretty cool, so thats how it connects
PAIN!!!! Searing pain and Agony... then I fell down, Boy do my legs, shoulders and arms hurt


----------



## Flying Crane

Looks like we've got another convert to the Traditional Chinese martial arts.

different perspective, eh?  and all these people think Chinese martial arts are no good.  We'll they're only no good when they aren't done right.  When they are done right, they are INTENSE.  and you can see the potential that lies therein.

Sounds like you are on a good path.  I don't know much about Wah Lum, but Chan Pui is pretty famous, and old-school.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Convert is almost the right term here.  Honestly, CMA was what I wanted from the beginning; but, there was nothing local.  Now, there is


----------



## Xue Sheng

Wanted CMA eh....

Training CMA in a rather traditional way eh....

Welcome to the dark side :EG:


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Boy, do my legs hurt


----------



## clfsean

OnlyAnEgg said:


> Boy, do my legs hurt



Eh don't worry... one day your legs won't hurt because you won't feel them & something else with take up the hurt place.


----------



## clfsean

Xue Sheng said:


> No but I will just do it here
> 
> Stood in Santi Shi 10 minutes today
> Stood in Santi Shi 12 minutes today
> Stood in Santi Shi 12 minutes today
> Boy do my legs hurt
> Stood in Santi Shi 15 minutes today
> PAIN!!!! Searing pain and Agony... Then I fell down
> Stood in Santi Shi 14 minutes today
> OW OW OW OW OW.. this is insane
> Stood in Santi Shi 15 minutes today
> What am I crazy
> Stood in Santi Shi 15 minutes today
> Hey this is pretty cool, so thats how it connects
> PAIN!!!! Searing pain and Agony... then I fell down, Boy do my legs, shoulders and arms hurt




Sissy... :whip1:


----------



## Xue Sheng

clfsean said:


> Eh don't worry... one day your legs won't hurt because you won't feel them & something else with take up the hurt place.


 

:EG: Just wait till he starts training Qinna :EG:



clfsean said:


> Sissy... :whip1:


 

Thats hu&#257; quán xìu t&#468;i or xìu hu&#257; zh&#466;u tóu to you fella


----------



## Flying Crane

clfsean said:


> Eh don't worry... one day your legs won't hurt because you won't feel them & something else with take up the hurt place.



well, no.  Something else will hurt MORE, and just divert his attention...


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Flying Crane said:


> well, no. Something else will hurt MORE, and just divert his attention...


 
Wow...that's optimistic AND it reinforces my decision to choose wah Lum.

Thanks guys


----------



## Flying Crane

In all seriousness tho, it is my opinion that the real potential of the Traditional Chinese methods is just not understood by most people, because so few people are willing to train it the way it needs to be.  Most people want the fantasy that they are doing martial arts, and the way they train reflects that.  So these methods develop a reputation for just not being very powerful.

But when it's trained the way it should be, I think it absolutely can rival anything else, and I'll even go so far as to say that I believe they have more to offer than most.  But it all hinges on having a good instructor, and the willingness to train the way it needs to be done.

Congrats, it should be a worthwhile journey.


----------



## clfsean

Flying Crane said:


> In all seriousness tho, it is my opinion that the real potential of the Traditional Chinese methods is just not understood by most people, because so few people are willing to train it the way it needs to be.  Most people want the fantasy that they are doing martial arts, and the way they train reflects that.  So these methods develop a reputation for just not being very powerful.
> 
> But when it's trained the way it should be, I think it absolutely can rival anything else, and I'll even go so far as to say that I believe they have more to offer than most.  But it all hinges on having a good instructor, and the willingness to train the way it needs to be done.
> 
> Congrats, it should be a worthwhile journey.




What he said.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

I made my first goal!

On this, the first day of my third week of training and 16th day of not smoking, I finished the opening run without walking and I finished class without bowing out.

We learned three more stances: what Sifu called 7-star, crushing and kneeling stances.

My legs hurt a bit, just a bit.


----------



## clfsean

OnlyAnEgg said:


> I made my first goal!
> 
> On this, the first day of my third week of training and 16th day of not smoking, I finished the opening run without walking and I finished class without bowing out.
> 
> We learned three more stances: what Sifu called 7-star, crushing and kneeling stances.
> 
> My legs hurt a bit, just a bit.



Huzzah!!!!

Chat Sing Ma, Bai Ma, Gwai Ma... 

Do yourself a BIG favor & learn the Cantonese for everything. It will make it much easier... plus you join the cool kids (like me & FC) rather than the Northerners that talk funny like Xue.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

I've been trying to learn the terms.  Sifu believes we should pay attention and does not provide a terminology sheet.


----------



## Xue Sheng

clfsean said:


> Huzzah!!!!
> 
> Chat Sing Ma, Bai Ma, Gwai Ma...
> 
> Do yourself a BIG favor & learn the Cantonese for everything. It will make it much easier... plus you join the cool kids (like me & FC) rather than the Northerners that talk funny like Xue.


 
Spoken like a true Southern stylist.... who like most Southerners...talks too much... and eats weird food 

Two other things told to me by the lady form Guangzhou.
"In the South, they anything with legs, except tables and chairs"
"Southerners like to Argue.... Northerners like to hit" :EG: 

Based on that last one I suggest learning Mandarin, the language of the TRUE CMA Stylist 



OnlyAnEgg said:


> I've been trying to learn the terms. Sifu believes we should pay attention and does not provide a terminology sheet.


 
I would not worry about this so much at this point. If they yell &#8220;ma bu&#8221; at you enough you will eventually associate that with horse stance and learn the terminology too.

If you do want to learn the terminology without the word written in pinyin given to you it is very difficult if they are using Mandarin )) to find out what it is and if it is Cantonese ( likely they talk to much anyway so who cares ) it is will be doubly hard. Cantonese has more tones then Mandarin and some of the old school Cantonese is not in Pinyin it is Wade Giles. And as always when asking for what something means, Chinese characters are best

There are a few books out there on terminology there is a &#8220;Wushu Dictionary by Andrea Falk&#8221; You might be able to get it from her website. But it will likely be Mandarin since her main styles are all Northern styles. And I have a book somewhere that had both Cantonese and Mandarin in it, it wasn&#8217;t great but it was not bad. If I can find it and it is still in print I will post the title for you.

Also use your powers of Webfu and you will find a few sites that that have some &#8220;Chinese martial arts terminology&#8221;


----------



## clfsean

Well what's more Mr funny tone... 

Master Chan is from Toison (that'd be Taishan to y'all who talk funny). So his Cantonese isn't straight up Guangzhou Cantonese or even Hong Kong dialect Cantonese or Canto-darin. 

You will learn it like Xue said just by association in class, but learn it now & learn it early & life will be much easier.

Give me a shout if you've got questions. I'll help with what I can.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Thanks guys.  Having two different folks speaking two different languages is making my life all that much easier.

Mebbe I'll learn both, neh?


----------



## Xue Sheng

clfsean said:


> Well what's more Mr funny tone...
> 
> Master Chan is from Toison (that'd be Taishan to y'all who talk funny). So his Cantonese isn't straight up Guangzhou Cantonese or even Hong Kong dialect Cantonese or Canto-darin.
> 
> You will learn it like Xue said just by association in class, but learn it now & learn it early & life will be much easier.
> 
> Give me a shout if you've got questions. I'll help with what I can.


 
Taishan&#8230; now was that so hard&#8230; the only PROPER way to say it and spell it if you are writing in Pinyin 

By the way a note on my horrible Mandarin (and it is horrible): I was trying to speak to a woman I work with, who is from Shanghai and she just sat there staring at me. I stopped and apologized for pronouncing things so horrible to which she said...&#8221;Oh no the pronounciations were fine&#8221; She just could not figure out why this meiguoren was speaking with a Beijing accent



OnlyAnEgg said:


> Mebbe I'll learn both, neh?


 
Heavens no&#8230; I tried that a few years back and it got INCREDIBLY confusing. I got to a point where the only person that could understand me was a friend of mine who was from Guangzhou that spoke Cantonese, Mandarin and was an English teacher in China. Shortly after that my brain went fizzle and I forgot it all. Learn one first and when you are comfortable with it go to the other.

You will find most people from China that are 60 or less can speak mandarin. Those that are from the South do tend to speak more dialects than those from the North. My Taiji sifu is from the south and speaks Shanghai Dialect, Cantonese and Mandarin, My friend from Guangzhou spoke the same 3 dialects the woman I have referred to spoke Cantonese and Mandarin as does a very good friend of mine from Hong Kong. My first sifu (Northerner) speaks only mandarin, my Sanda sifu, from way north China, spoke only Mandarin, an old training buddy of mine who is from Beijing speaks only mandarin and my wife also speaks only Mandarin as does her entire family as well, This is only as far as Chinese dialects go, they all speak English...well not my wife's entire family. My wife has thought about learning Cantonese but has yet to do so... if we ever travel to Hong Kong she likely will work on it

Note:

clfsean, IMO, is the goto guy for Cantonese on MT (even though it is the devil tongue)


----------



## clfsean

Xue Sheng said:


> Taishan now was that so hard the only PROPER way to say it and spell it if you are writing in Pinyin



Bugger... :whip1:

On a side note... I'm looking into possible taking up Xingyi.


----------



## Xue Sheng

clfsean said:


> Bugger... :whip1:
> 
> On a side note... I'm looking into possible taking up Xingyi.


 
Cool... What stlye?

On a related side note, I'm going to check out a new Wing Chun school tomorrow. But then of course we all know Wing Chun is a Northern style called Yongchun you Southern types stole and tried to claim you invented


----------



## Flying Crane

...anybody know what they speak in Tibet...?


----------



## clfsean

Xue Sheng said:


> Cool... What stlye?
> 
> On a related side note, I'm going to check out a new Wing Chun school tomorrow. But then of course we all know Wing Chun is a Northern style called Yongchun you Southern types stole and tried to claim you invented




Gao from Taiwan.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Flying Crane said:


> ...anybody know what they speak in Tibet...?


 
Tibetan 

My understanding is there are multiple dialects that are closer to Hidi than Chinese but the official language, per Tibet, is whatever is spoken in Lhasa. However per China the official language is Mandarin


----------



## clfsean

Flying Crane said:


> ...anybody know what they speak in Tibet...?




Depends... the young kids & say adults younger than 40... Mandarin with local dialects after. Old folks... whatever the local dialect is. At least in cities like Lhasa. 

Out in the country, I'm guessing Mandarin is a 2nd or maybe a 3rd language.

The monks speak both but from what I heard in Serah, Jokorum & around Potola was strictly Tibetan in the temples.


----------



## blindsage

Tibetan?















(and Mandarin)


----------



## Xue Sheng

OK so now that we have successfully hijacked eggs thread

Egg

Tell us about your day training Tibetan Wah Lum where they speak Cantodarin or is it Mandarinese  

Sorry Egg for the unintentional hijack :asian:


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Xue Sheng said:


> OK so now that we have successfully hijacked eggs thread
> 
> Egg
> 
> Tell us about your day training Tibetan Wah Lum where they speak Cantodarin or is it Mandarinese
> 
> Sorry Egg for the unintentional hijack :asian:


 
Well, as you might expect in a Tibetan kwoon, it's a little chaotic.  Sifu tells us what to do, then someone from the central gov't comes in and tells us sifu's wrong and to do it his way.  Then, he leaves and we do what sifu says.

Class is conducted mostly in pig-latin with scattered American West (c 1887) expletives.

My legs only hurt when the gov't rep is nearby.


----------



## clfsean

OnlyAnEgg said:


> Well, as you might expect in a Tibetan kwoon, it's a little chaotic.  Sifu tells us what to do, then someone from the central gov't comes in and tells us sifu's wrong and to do it his way.  Then, he leaves and we do what sifu says.
> 
> Class is conducted mostly in pig-latin with scattered American West (c 1887) expletives.
> 
> My legs only hurt when the gov't rep is nearby.




As well as it should be.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

I learned our first form last night.  Nothing mind-bending there.  First forms all seem to be notably similar.  One or two basic moves in 4 directions.  Begin and end in the same spot, etc.  Class was tiring, though.  I kinda felt 49, lol.

Also, the kids trhew me a birthday party.  Pirates and hidden treasures!  We all had eyepatches and cutlasses and parrots and there was much dubloons to be had.  FFXIII and Avatar on blu-ray.  Plus, a cake with 49 candles all in one corner.  Non-extiguishable candles, mind you.  Smoke alarms went off lol.


----------



## clfsean

OnlyAnEgg said:


> I learned our first form last night.  Nothing mind-bending there.  First forms all seem to be notably similar.  One or two basic moves in 4 directions.  Begin and end in the same spot, etc.  Class was tiring, though.  I kinda felt 49, lol.



8 Chain Punches?



OnlyAnEgg said:


> Also, the kids trhew me a birthday party.  Pirates and hidden treasures!  We all had eyepatches and cutlasses and parrots and there was much dubloons to be had.  FFXIII and Avatar on blu-ray.  Plus, a cake with 49 candles all in one corner.  Non-extiguishable candles, mind you.  Smoke alarms went off lol.



Fun!!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

clfsean said:


> 8 Chain Punches?


 
Lol...lemme see (and excuse my poor terminology)

From attention to horsestance, 3 straight punches (L, R, L)
Right foot forward into mountain-climbing, R Middle Block, Left reverse Punch

Reverse South, Block, Punch (as above)
West, Block Punch (as above)
Reverse East, Block, Punch (as above)
North, Block, Punch  (as above)
Left Leg back to attention
Sau


----------



## clfsean

OnlyAnEgg said:


> Lol...lemme see (and excuse my poor terminology)
> 
> From attention to horsestance, 3 straight punches (L, R, L)
> Right foot forward into mountain-climbing, R Middle Block, Left reverse Punch
> 
> Reverse South, Block, Punch (as above)
> West, Block Punch (as above)
> Reverse East, Block, Punch (as above)
> North, Block, Punch  (as above)
> Left Leg back to attention
> Sau



That sounds about right. Good intro drill to get you used to moving & such.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Well, I took Weds off to help my kid move; so, tonight was a snap back into the groove.  Now that we have this first, introductory form learned, we'll refine it the rest of this week and then move on to new stuffs next week.

Yah, legs=ow; but, it's getting better.  More to the point, even though I still get winded easily, I'm recovering a lot faster.


----------



## Xue Sheng

*HEY!!!!*

Still standing or did... you... sit.... down? :mst:


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Still hanging in there.

29 days no smokes!  Began the 2nd phaqse of the beginner's section last night with the first 4 hand strikes as well as some kicks from the ground.

Beyond that, sink that stance a little deeper, he said.


----------



## clfsean

OnlyAnEgg said:


> Still hanging in there.
> 
> 29 days no smokes!  Began the 2nd phaqse of the beginner's section last night with the first 4 hand strikes as well as some kicks from the ground.
> 
> Beyond that, sink that stance a little deeper, he said.



Ping Choy, Gwa Choy, Chao Choy, Biin Choy??


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Thiose look quite familiar!

Straight punch 
Uppercut with an low palm block
Backfist, well, not quite a backfist, with a high block
Backfist


----------



## clfsean

Yeah mostly... :whip1:


----------



## Xue Sheng

clfsean said:


> Ping Choy, Gwa Choy, Chao Choy, Biin Choy??


 

on man...MORE devil talk


----------



## Xue Sheng

OnlyAnEgg said:


> Still hanging in there.
> 
> 29 days no smokes! Began the 2nd phaqse of the beginner's section last night with the first 4 hand strikes as well as some kicks from the ground.
> 
> Beyond that, sink that stance a little deeper, he said.


 
Glad to hear your still in the game.... now STOP posting and stand in MA BU


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Hai!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Ping choi!
(one, two) Gwa choi!
Chou choi!
Biin choi!

Again.  This time, sink the stance a little deeper.

Rinse and repeat.


----------



## clfsean

OnlyAnEgg said:


> Ping choi!
> (one, two) Gwa choi!
> Chou choi!
> Biin choi!
> 
> Again.  This time, sink the stance a little deeper.
> 
> Rinse and repeat.



First four from the 8 punches drill. Yep... 

Then there's 8 kicks & 8 stances. Yep... 

Ouchies to follow...


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

We learned the stances last month, although I cannot see why a lady would ride a horse in that manner!


----------



## clfsean

OnlyAnEgg said:


> We learned the stances last month, although I cannot see why a lady would ride a horse in that manner!



Li Er Ji Ma? no joke... All it does for me is cause issues with "the boys"...


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

man...ground kicks half the night.  my glutes are aching something fierce!  Spent some extra time after class trying to smooth out my fist sequence and trying to learn how to not use Japanese linear styles.

Ow


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

clfsean said:


> Li Er Ji Ma? no joke... All it does for me is cause issues with "the boys"...


 
Tonight, we learned the next 2 strikes.  Humorously enough, Li Er Ji Ma is part of the second one.  Glad I had the lads strapped in.

Also, ow


----------



## Xue Sheng

But at least it is a cool kind of ow :EG:


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Xue Sheng said:


> But at least it is a cool kind of ow :EG:


 
You are wrong.  It is the second best ow.

The first best can only be discussed, you know, elsewhere.


----------



## Xue Sheng

OnlyAnEgg said:


> You are wrong. It is the second best ow.
> 
> The first best can only be discussed, you know, elsewhere.


 
I didn't say it was best.... I said it was cool..

Hey...wait a minute...shouldn't you be standing in ma bu


----------



## clfsean

Xue Sheng said:


> I didn't say it was best.... I said it was cool..
> 
> Hey...wait a minute...shouldn't you be standing in ma bu



Oh no... Wah Lum has multiple forms of goodness besides SEI PING MA.  He gets to burn in all sorts of contorted positions & such.


----------



## Xue Sheng

clfsean said:


> Oh no... Wah Lum has multiple forms of goodness besides SEI PING MA. He gets to burn in all sorts of contorted positions & such.


 
That's cool...well except for the Devil talk bits...but the rest is cool


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Xue Sheng said:


> I didn't say it was best.... I said it was cool..
> 
> Hey...wait a minute...shouldn't you be standing in ma bu


 
Are you kidding?  I LIVE in Ma Bu!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

clfsean said:


> Oh no... Wah Lum has multiple forms of goodness besides SEI PING MA. He gets to burn in all sorts of contorted positions & such.


 
So far, it seems to burn in most positions by the end of the night.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

The intentional bruising began last night with drills of Huen Choi.  6 strikes into the first 8 fists.  I made it through the run.  I am, indeed, full of ow and awe!  I stayed and watched the intermediate training last night and was very, very impressed with what I saw.

Ok, back to ma bu.


----------



## clfsean

Have you started doing Saam Sing yet? (That's San Xing &#19977; &#26143;for you funny talkers)


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Whis is this Saam Sing of which you speak?  Is it a meditative thing?  We do a bai fut sao (sp?)  where we stand ma bu and focus breathing/meditate, then the same in left and right mountain-climbing.


----------



## clfsean

OnlyAnEgg said:


> Whis is this Saam Sing of which you speak?  Is it a meditative thing?  We do a bai fut sao (sp?)  where we stand ma bu and focus breathing/meditate, then the same in left and right mountain-climbing.



Nah... nothing so peaceful. Forearm conditioning with a partner or post. 

Also you can do it for your shins too...


----------



## Xue Sheng

clfsean said:


> San Xing &#19977; &#26143;


 
There now doesn't that feel better 

In Sanda we did that with trees :EG:


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Ah, no.  Nothing like that, yet.  I notice that just catching my wrist in this strike is causing a small amount of bruising and, so, I will treat this as a form of wrist conditioning.


----------



## Xue Sheng

I was having some trouble with my fingers; they were getting mighty stiff, sore and had a few ganglion cysts. However when I started doing the &#8220;Hand conditioning&#8221; (palm strikes on trees) my fingers got much better. 

However I do not recommend this to anyone as a form of therapy. And I STILL can't bring myself to do an elbow strike on a tree.

The forearm conditioning was a bit more painful but it was still good training. Also did some of that with a partner in Wing Chun and to be honest I'd rather hit the tree.


----------



## clfsean

Xue Sheng said:


> There now doesn't that feel better
> 
> In Sanda we did that with trees :EG:



I'll have to take a picture of the "Stump of Woe" at my sifu's ... It's a landscaping log planted upright & then knocked loose in the ground from being hit.


----------



## clfsean

OnlyAnEgg said:


> Ah, no.  Nothing like that, yet.  I notice that just catching my wrist in this strike is causing a small amount of bruising and, so, I will treat this as a form of wrist conditioning.



Yeah doing the catch on it could do that. Have you started bruising the palm side of your hand & fingers from slapping kicks yet? That always hurt.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

clfsean said:


> Yeah doing the catch on it could do that. Have you started bruising the palm side of your hand & fingers from slapping kicks yet? That always hurt.


 
Bwahahaha.  I can't reach my hands, yet!


----------



## David43515

When people say something along the lines of "I do kung fu" before they get into a fight, I don`t think they mean "Whatch it, I can kick your butt".

I think they`re really saying "_Dude, I`ve been living with pain every day for xxx years. Anything you can do to me will just be breaking the monotony."_


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

There is truth in what you say!


----------



## clfsean

David43515 said:


> I think they`re really saying "_Dude, I`ve been living with pain every day for xxx years. Anything you can do to me will just be breaking the monotony."_



Interesting standpoint... interesting indeed... hmmmm.... :bangahead::bangahead:


----------



## Xue Sheng

David43515 said:


> When people say something along the lines of "I do kung fu" before they get into a fight, I don`t think they mean "Whatch it, I can kick your butt".
> 
> I think they`re really saying "_Dude, I`ve been living with pain every day for xxx years. Anything you can do to me will just be breaking the monotony."_


 
I am Xue Sheng and I support the quoted post 

I never thought about it that way...but you know.... I do beleive you are correct :asian:


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

I think it's really begun.  I did an extra night of training (about an hours worth) and, both Wednesday and Friday, completed the run at the beginning of class.  Also stayed a while after class to train on Friday.  Something this week had a breakthrough in it and I like it.  

My legs, however, still sing a different tune.


----------



## Xue Sheng

don't worry about it... as time goes on the pain will just move to another part of your body...welcome to CMA :EG:


----------



## clfsean

onlyanegg said:


> i think it's really begun.  I did an extra night of training (about an hours worth) and, both wednesday and friday, completed the run at the beginning of class.  Also stayed a while after class to train on friday.  Something this week had a breakthrough in it and i like it.
> 
> My legs, however, still sing a different tune.



whoo hoo!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Ok...So, a month and a half in to this and
I
FRIKKING
LOVE
IT

We learned the last fist last night; so, at his point, we have a general 'attack from 4 directions' form and the 8 fists form.  Also, a nice handful of techniques from simple drops, blocks and punches to a joint manip or two.

Yah, Xue, it hurts.
Yah, Sean, something new is always being found to hurt

But!  It's a very satisfying workout and a very challenging style.

I also learned, last night, that if I'm the crash-test dummy that Sifu chooses, I should go with it, rather than resist.


----------



## Xue Sheng

OnlyAnEgg said:


> I also learned, last night, that if I'm the crash-test dummy that Sifu chooses, I should go with it, rather than resist.


 
ABSOLUTLY 100% go with it.

If the Sifu uses you to demonstrate.... GO WITH IT... you will learn a lot that way.

My taiji sifu has two approaches; If he is going to show a light, not so serious application, without pain and agony he chooses any student in the class&#8230;if he wants to throw someone around like a rag doll and get serious....he chooses me :EG: and I learn a hell of a lot that way


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Ok, so...kung fu hurts like hell; but, I love it, right?  I ran '8 Basic Kicks' through Babelfish in Mandarin and Cantonese and they both translated directly into 'Unbearable Pain is Only The Beginning'. 

Also, Sifu wants me to step up my training by including weapons and sparring beginning next month.  Not bad, I think?

Still not smoking...63 days.


----------



## clfsean

OnlyAnEgg said:


> Ok, so...kung fu hurts like hell; but, I love it, right?  I ran '8 Basic Kicks' through Babelfish in Mandarin and Cantonese and they both translated directly into 'Unbearable Pain is Only The Beginning'.



Funny... I found that exact same translation for almost everything CMA related when done properly. It shouldn't "hurt" you to practice it, but you should definitely feel the burn during & after. If it "hurts", you're doing it wrong. If it's that good muscle building fat burning burn, you're rocking & rollin'!



OnlyAnEgg said:


> Also, Sifu wants me to step up my training by including weapons and sparring beginning next month.  Not bad, I think?



Nice... should be a stick & sparring... that one I'm of a mixed thought on. IMHO only, you're way too new to "spar". I don't mean that in a bad way, but you haven't got your basics yet. That'll take a year or more to "have" them. THEN... you can spar, because your propensity to kickbox will be less & your tendency to use CMA techniques & combos only will be in place. If my sifu, when sparring was going on, saw people starting to kickbox would pull them out & had them start working their basics & combos again. After a while, he'd them back in. If no kickboxing, they continued. If they went back to kickboxing, they went back to basics.

However I think you should get in the ring to see & feel it, from both sides. But too early I think leads to bad habits. 



OnlyAnEgg said:


> Still not smoking...63 days.



Nice!!!!!!!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

clfsean said:


> If it "hurts", you're doing it wrong. If it's that good muscle building fat burning burn, you're rocking & rollin'!


Then I am, indeed, rocking and rolling.




clfsean said:


> Nice... should be a stick & sparring... that one I'm of a mixed thought on. IMHO only, you're way too new to "spar". I don't mean that in a bad way, but you haven't got your basics yet. That'll take a year or more to "have" them. THEN... you can spar, because your propensity to kickbox will be less & your tendency to use CMA techniques & combos only will be in place. If my sifu, when sparring was going on, saw people starting to kickbox would pull them out & had them start working their basics & combos again. After a while, he'd them back in. If no kickboxing, they continued. If they went back to kickboxing, they went back to basics.
> 
> However I think you should get in the ring to see & feel it, from both sides. But too early I think leads to bad habits.


This isn't my first rodeo.  Also, it seems as if sparring means two man techniques, as far as I can tell.  It's strongly guided.


----------



## MantisMeredith

OnlyAnEgg said:


> This isn't my first rodeo.  Also, it seems as if sparring means two man techniques, as far as I can tell.  It's strongly guided.




Don't worry Mr. Egg, if you're my sparing partner I'll go easy on you =)  lol

Cantonese question....what are the names of the 8 basic kicks? From how  they sound this is what I have so far....

Chen Tui
Dun Tui
Tam Tui 

....and after that my memory fails me (I'm a 5 month newby to Kung Fu)

I'm a little OCD and really want all the names of the basic stances,  punches, kicks, and basic exercises.  Any help would be really  appreciated!

Sorry Egghead to hijack your thread....you can head lock me if you want  to....oh wait, you did that last week! lol =)


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Saaaaayyy, I know you!

Welcome to MT!

I think you missed one:
Chen tui
Dun tui
Wan chan tui
Tam Tui
and then the one we learned last night, which I still pronounce as mumble-mumble tui

Also, lol at 'Egghead'


----------



## clfsean

OnlyAnEgg said:


> This isn't my first rodeo.



Bonus then but when you spar you should look like you study CMA, not the old PKA kickboxing matches. Know what I mean? That's what I'm talking about. 



OnlyAnEgg said:


> Also, it seems as if sparring means two man techniques, as far as I can tell.  It's strongly guided.



Two man sets/drills/etc... are big time important.


----------



## clfsean

OnlyAnEgg said:


> Saaaaayyy, I know you!
> 
> Welcome to MT!
> 
> I think you missed one:
> Chen tui
> Dun tui
> Wan chan tui
> Tam Tui
> and then the one we learned last night, which I still pronounce as mumble-mumble tui
> 
> Also, lol at 'Egghead'



Chin Toi
Deng Toi
Wang Jang Toi
Tam Toi
Tam Hou Toi
Ngoi Mei Toi
Fu Mei Toi
Gwa Mei Toi


----------



## clfsean

MantisMeredith said:


> I'm a little OCD and really want all the names of the basic stances,  punches, kicks, and basic exercises.  Any help would be really  appreciated!



If things haven't changed any... 

8 Punches

Ping Choi
Gwa Choy
Caho Choi
Biin Choi
Heun Choi
Cerng Chung Choi
Dai Heun Choi
Dai chang Choi

8 Stances

Sei Ping Ma
Ding ji Ma
Nau Ma
Diu Ma (this may be a little different since I learned a different name)
Chaat Sing Ma
Bai Ma
Gwai Ma
Wu Dip Ma



8 Kicks (on Egg's post)


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

clfsean said:


> Bonus then but when you spar you should look like you study CMA, not the old PKA kickboxing matches. Know what I mean? That's what I'm talking about.


After the first week, I stopped acting like I had any previous MA training and gently set aside any TKD or Karate that seemed similar.  When I spar, it will be based on what I've learned here.





clfsean said:


> Two man sets/drills/etc... are big time important.


The least regulated thing I've seen, so far, is what appeared to be a brief free-spar.  At some point in that free-spar, though, Sifu called for the current technique to be implemented.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

clfsean said:


> If things haven't changed any...
> 
> 8 Punches
> 
> Ping Choi
> Gwa Choy
> Caho Choi
> Biin Choi
> Heun Choi
> Cerng Chung Choi
> Dai Heun Choi
> Dai chang Choi
> 
> 8 Stances
> 
> Sei Ping Ma
> Ding ji Ma
> Nau Ma
> Diu Ma (this may be a little different since I learned a different name)
> Chaat Sing Ma
> Bai Ma
> Gwai Ma
> Wu Dip Ma
> 
> 
> 
> 8 Kicks (on Egg's post)


 
The punches certainly sound right, though 'caho' comes across sounding more like 'chow'. I cannot say for the stances. I only did those like the first week.


----------



## clfsean

OnlyAnEgg said:


> The punches certainly sound right, though 'caho' comes across sounding more like 'chow'. I cannot say for the stances. I only did those like the first week.




Yeah... the "caho" is a typo I didn't see til now... :uhyeah:

It's Chao... WTF is a "caho" I wonder...


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

See?  That's funny.  I immediately took it as a dialectical difference!

Also, post #4000


----------



## Xue Sheng

Now do you see why Cantonese is devil talk

If you used the language of the chosen...Mandarin.... it would be zhao and there would be no problem at all


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

I like Madarin oranges...that's close, right?


----------



## Xue Sheng

OnlyAnEgg said:


> I like Madarin oranges...that's close, right?


 
That Mandarin Duck and a walk on the Great Wall (close to Beijing of course) and your there


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

If I am fortunate enough to visit the middle kingdom, I will not let dialect stand in my way 

I don't think I like duck, though


----------



## Xue Sheng

OnlyAnEgg said:


> If I am fortunate enough to visit the middle kingdom, I will not let dialect stand in my way
> 
> I don't think I like duck, though


 

That's ok...I didn't like it either until I had it at Quanjude in Beijing...

or ch'uanchute (I think) for those that speak devil tongue


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

lol...and Liz was concerned about hijacking this thread.


----------



## Xue Sheng

OnlyAnEgg said:


> lol...and Liz was concerned about hijacking this thread.


 
Phfft.... leave that to me 

And to get back on track

How is the training going, I have been wondering about it.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

It's going remarkably good.  I was asked to move up into sparring and weapons beginning next month.  I feel good about that.  We've done 8 Fists and are beginning 8 Kicks, which hurts like hell.  I'm going to 3 classes and 1 or 2 open mats a week.

Fun!

Oh, and one of my sisters joined here yesterday.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Out of curiosity; what weapon does Wah Lum start you out on?


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

It'll be a waxwood stick.


----------



## clfsean

Xue Sheng said:


> That Mandarin Duck and a walk on the Great Wall (close to Beijing of course) and your there



Yep... been there... done that!


----------



## clfsean

Xue Sheng said:


> That's ok...I didn't like it either until I had it at Quanjude in Beijing...
> 
> or ch'uanchute (I think) for those that speak devil tongue



Quanjude had really duck... for Northerner's... hehehehehehe... Seriously though, that was my first duck experience & it is really some seriously good duck. I didn't hit all the street vendors I wanted to though. I really missed out on some straight up get to know your surroundings food. 

My preference is still the luscious, golden brown skinned Hong Kong BBQ duck... get in my way while reaching for a piece & it could result in loss of fingers.


----------



## Xue Sheng

OnlyAnEgg said:


> It'll be a waxwood stick.


 
Cool, I liked the wax wood stick in Shaolin. We work with something similar in yang Taijiquan but it is about 9 feet long as opposed to the 6 foot long staff I trained with in Shaolin.



clfsean said:


> Yep... been there... done that!


 
So.... then what's with the Cantonese 


Seriously I tried learning Cantonese and Mandarin at the same time a few years back and the only person that could understand a word I said was a friend from Guangzhou that spoke, Cantonese, Mandarin, Shanghai and English. To many damn tones in Cantonese for me I have a hard enough time with 4


----------



## clfsean

Xue Sheng said:


> So.... then what's with the Cantonese



Oh that's easy. When I was in China, my guide said she appreciated the willingness & eagerness to speak Mandarin, but she spoke perfectly good English so English would do fine. If anything was needed & she wasn't around, there would probably find somebody wanting to speak English for practice & it would be ok. 

//translation** Quit butchering my language you butter smelling outsider... //

The Cantonese comes from my sifu & his sifu's... all Cantonese speakers. Native or second & so to get by with them, even with English, it never hurt to know some Cantonese. I don't see any reason to break with tradition. 

hehehehehehehehe


----------



## Xue Sheng

clfsean said:


> Oh that's easy. When I was in China, my guide said she appreciated the willingness & eagerness to speak Mandarin, but she spoke perfectly good English so English would do fine. If anything was needed & she wasn't around, there would probably find somebody wanting to speak English for practice & it would be ok.
> 
> //translation** Quit butchering my language you butter smelling outsider... //
> 
> The Cantonese comes from my sifu & his sifu's... all Cantonese speakers. Native or second & so to get by with them, even with English, it never hurt to know some Cantonese. I don't see any reason to break with tradition.
> 
> hehehehehehehehe


 
but...but...its devil talk 

My sifu native is Shanghai (and I am not going there) but he is also fluent in Cantonese and Mandarin. And since my wife's entire family (including the typical Chinese extended family) pretty much only speaks Mandarin...Mandarin it is....


----------



## MantisMeredith

OnlyAnEgg said:


> lol...and Liz was concerned about hijacking this thread.



I will no longer fear hijacking your post Egg, I am however starting to  fear the ducks that hang out by our school.....or are those geese? (lol,  I feel a science teacher joke coming on soon :scratchy: )

Thanks for everyone's responses to my questions!  It's exactly what I  wanted! The 8 kicks are very challenging to me because of balance.   Sunday I practiced one legged kicks on a flat wooden floor and barefoot,  thinking it would help me in class the next day.  However, the soft  matts and shoes we practice with make it much tougher!  Going to try  balancing today on a rolled up towel maybe....any other suggestions?  

Thanks everyone for your help!  Kung Fu is so exciting, I have to admit I'm in love with it!  :ladysman:


----------



## Xue Sheng

MantisMeredith said:


> I will no longer fear hijacking your post Egg, I am however starting to fear the ducks that hang out by our school.....or are those geese? (lol, I feel a science teacher joke coming on soon :scratchy: )
> 
> Thanks for everyone's responses to my questions! It's exactly what I wanted! The 8 kicks are very challenging to me because of balance. Sunday I practiced one legged kicks on a flat wooden floor and barefoot, thinking it would help me in class the next day. However, the soft matts and shoes we practice with make it much tougher! Going to try balancing today on a rolled up towel maybe....any other suggestions?
> 
> Thanks everyone for your help! Kung Fu is so exciting, I have to admit I'm in love with it! :ladysman:


 
For rooting and balance I am a big proponent of training outside on uneven ground and if that is too easy outside on uneven ground in the dark.

My form, my root, and my understanding of power flow improved greatly by training outside at night.

Or start by training kicks inside, very slowly at first, and when that gets easier do the same with your eyes closed


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

I'm giving the outside a shot this afternoon


----------



## clfsean

Yeah be careful of the towel thing. It could slip/slide & you're hosed. I hate mats on the floor, but you gotta where you gotta.

If anything, try outside in the grass. No slipping there it's an unstable surface like the mats & hopefully won't cause you to fall unless you just do. 

Also work on your lower leg/ankle flexibility along with your lower back & hips. 

Keep your base leg bent slightly to act as a shock absorber (in general). A straight leg with motion will cause you to loose balance.

Get used to wearing shoes with these motions. 

Above all, be careful of injury because you are kinda new & listen to your sifu & sihings/sijies.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

clfsean said:


> Keep your base leg bent slightly to act as a shock absorber (in general). A straight leg with motion will cause you to loose balance.


 
I recieved this suggestion from a couple different folks at class.  I don't mind saying it's very tiring, at this point, to do this.


----------



## Xue Sheng

OnlyAnEgg said:


> I recieved this suggestion from a couple different folks at class. I don't mind saying it's very tiring, at this point, to do this.


 
WHAT&#8217;S THIS&#8230;.WHINNING!!!! REAL CMA people don&#8217;t whine&#8230;.they welcome the pain :EG:

Ok now that the obligatory CMA tough guy statement is out of the way and also due to the fact that I have mellowed with age&#8230; don&#8217;t over do. If you&#8217;re tired give it a rest, take it slower and maybe work with the stance a bit higher&#8230; but not straight legged as CLFSean said this will cause you to lose balance. It can also, in some cases be a great way to injure yourself and so can training when you are too tired to train.

Pushing yourself a bit is to be expected in CMA and sometimes that can look to people outside of CMA as being a bit crazy. But you also need to know when it is time to rest and/or train some other aspect of your CMA...

Sayeth the guy with an old back injury, fractured heal, broken ankle, fractured knee, torn meniscus and wearing a rigid knee brace... just to list a few


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

How dare you accuse me of whining??!!

I'm sure that if I came into CMA as a younger man, I would have no problem whatsover.  As it is, it's only tiring FOR NOW.  I imagine it will be second nature to me before too long.  I hope, anyways 

I fully agree that standing straight-legged is disasterous, at best, though.  Currently, I'm bent enough to keep the knee from being locked.


----------



## Xue Sheng

OnlyAnEgg said:


> How dare you accuse me of whining??!!


 
Enough talk. Let's fight! Shashabooey! 

Sorry I saw the opening for a Kung Fu Panda quote and I went for it


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Any time one can use a Kung Fu Panda quote, one should!


----------



## knuckleheader

Xue Sheng said:


> Enough talk. Let's fight! Shashabooey!
> 
> Sorry I saw the opening for a Kung Fu Panda quote and I went for it


 

 How about Kung Fu Panda VS. Boy Gary/bob a buoy:uhyeah:


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

knuckleheader said:


> How about Kung Fu Panda VS. Boy Gary/bob a buoy:uhyeah:


 
You mean like this?  Po lost


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Ok...it's official.  I start sparring next week.

Now, from what I can see, 'Wah Lum sparring' (at this level) is a code phrase for 'conditioning with protective gear'.

Also, I stayed and watched a much more advanced class tonight.  The pain, it appears, does not end.  It just gets looking better and better!


----------



## Xue Sheng

OnlyAnEgg said:


> Ok...it's official. I start sparring next week.
> 
> Now, from what I can see, 'Wah Lum sparring' (at this level) is a code phrase for 'conditioning with protective gear'.
> 
> Also, I stayed and watched a much more advanced class tonight. The pain, it appears, does not end. It just gets looking better and better!


 
First, your return to pain free training was not part of the negotiations nor the agreement so it won't happen. And secondly, you must be a non-CMA person for the no pain code to apply and you're not. And thirdly, the code is more what you'd call "guidelines" than actual rules. Welcome to CMA Mr OnlyAnEgg. :EG:

The only souvenirs we collect here are bloody knuckles and broken bones. 

SPARING IS COOL... I am jealous


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

lol...guidelines


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Wow

Did back-to-back basics and sparring for the first time tonight.

Frikking wow.

I'm going to say this one last time:  I'm older and I've not kept myself in very good shape.  That being said, I was proud to finally get to the point in basics that I was completing the run at the beginning with regularity.  I am, however, humbled by this bump up in training.  I will say, in deepest honesty, that if I had to go even a little bit farther than I did tonight, I would not have made it.  As it was, gao jang came just in the nick of time.

Best
Art
Ever
Still!!!


----------



## Xue Sheng

Cool!!

The last time I did anything that could be called sparing was against my Xingyi sifu and I got pummeled... I got in one good shot but other than that I most certainly lost....and it was one of the coolest things I had done in a long time.

DAMN!!! I miss sparing.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Well, even though we did shadow boxing, combos and some round robin work, it was more of a cardio workout.  While I do have a cardiopulmonary system, it seems to be largely atrophied


----------



## Xue Sheng

OnlyAnEgg said:


> Well, even though we did shadow boxing, combos and some round robin work, it was more of a cardio workout. While I do have a cardiopulmonary system, it seems to be largely atrophied


 
At this point after (over a year of this junk) a fractured heal followed by a torn meniscus in my knee I'm just happy I can walk.

I plan on starting training again the end of this month and after attempting the Yang Long Form I was a mess, but it WILL get better.

Keep working at it and all will be just fine


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

And it sounds like you'll be up and running in no time!


----------



## MantisMeredith

Ok, so still in a little shock over this one but I was asked to be a part of the school's Dragon Dance team!  Practice starts this Saturday, can anyone tell me what to expect?  Feeling a little nervous, nauseous, excited, and did I say nervous??? 

Thanks guys!


----------



## clfsean

MantisMeredith said:


> Ok, so still in a little shock over this one but I was asked to be a part of the school's Dragon Dance team!  Practice starts this Saturday, can anyone tell me what to expect?  Feeling a little nervous, nauseous, excited, and did I say nervous???
> 
> Thanks guys!




Nah... Dragon is easy. Just play follow the leader with the person in front of you. If you do characters (Chinese ideograms) then you have to learn a specific point to be, but otherwise, just follow the leader.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

MantisMeredith said:


> Ok, so still in a little shock over this one but I was asked to be a part of the school's Dragon Dance team! Practice starts this Saturday, can anyone tell me what to expect? Feeling a little nervous, nauseous, excited, and did I say nervous???
> 
> Thanks guys!


 
Wow!  Most excellent and congrats!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Update:  my legs continue to hurt lol

I got through my 2nd sparring class with little incident.  A little hyper-focused during the leg capture drill and forgot to watch out for the fist.  heheh.

Next week, we begin a shoalin stick form.  I'm really anticipating that 

On a side note, someone brought Moon Pies to work to share!!!!!!


----------



## Xue Sheng

mmmmmmm moonpies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Just as a note, the Shaolin Long Fist staff form broke my ankle 

Also my legs are soon to start hurting agian too. I gouing back to my taiji sifu's class and with any luck my knee will hold up and by this time next week my legs will hurt like hell :EG:


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

right on, Xue.  May you soon feel the pain again


----------



## Xue Sheng

Ouch :EG:

My legs hurt :EG:


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Xue Sheng said:


> Ouch :EG:
> 
> My legs hurt :EG:


 
heheh :bangahead:


----------



## Featherstone

Late comer to this topic, but hey it's all good. Welcome to Wah Lum egg  I've been studying it now for a few years, with about a year off due to surgery, non-martial related.

Here are the names for you, direct from the ole handbook hehe.

[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]Se Ping Ma (Riding Horse Stance)[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]Dun San Ma  (Hill Climb Horse Stance)[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]Lui Gee Ma  (Lady Horse Stance)[FONT=&quot]- our sifu likes to the leave the room on this one as well as the cat stance, talk about leg pain 
[/FONT]Dieu Ling Ma ( Cat Horse Stance)[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]Chut SingMa ( Seven Star Horse Stance)[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]Bie Ma ( Crushed Horse Stance)[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]Kwai  Ma ( Kneeling Horse Stance)[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]Woo Di Ma ( Butterfly Horse Stance)

If you have any questions feel free to ask.

   [FONT=&quot]    
[/FONT]


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Hi, Featherstone!  Welcome to Martial Talk.  Thanks for the info


----------



## Featherstone

Thanks  thought I had joined several years ago, guess I hadnt hehe

If it helps, after a year of solid training, my legs still shake and hurt


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

'My legs hurt' is my mantra and
'Ow' is my tone.


----------



## Featherstone

chant that to the sound of Tibetan Monks and you have a winner!


----------



## Xue Sheng

So egg....how is the Wah Lum Exploration going


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

It's been a sketchy month for attendance, what with school starting back up as well as the inevitable issue arising; but, it still comes along!

I am nearly 5 months no smorking, behind on my stick form, a punching bag in sparring class and inconsistently practicing between classes.  I am guilty, this month, of heavy slacking.  I'm looking to change that starting last night.

How's everyone here?


----------



## Xue Sheng

Hmmm...sketchy....let me think ... as to your slacking....

*STOP POSTING AND STAND IN MA BU!!!!!* :mst: 

I'm doing ok and FINALLY able to start training again and glad to see your still at it, still around and still not smoking


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Xue Sheng said:


> *STOP POSTING AND STAND IN MA BU!!!!!*


 
ayuh!


----------



## clfsean

Xue Sheng said:


> Hmmm...sketchy....let me think ... as to your slacking....
> 
> *STOP POSTING AND STAND IN MA BU!!!!!* :mst:
> 
> I'm doing ok and FINALLY able to start training again and glad to see your still at it, still around and still not smoking




**sigh**

You need to speak properly to Egg... Wah Lum is Cantonese... not Hua Lin... the term you're looking for is SEI PING MA. 

What is this MA BU you speak of slidey tongue?? Because like me... he's being nice, but doesn't understand a word you're saying

You've been corrected... :whip1: Please don't make daddy repeat himself... BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Xue Sheng

clfsean said:


> **sigh**
> 
> You need to speak properly to Egg... Wah Lum is Cantonese... not Hua Lin... the term you're looking for is SEI PING MA.
> 
> What is this MA BU you speak of slidey tongue?? Because like me... he's being nice, but doesn't understand a word you're saying
> 
> You've been corrected... :whip1: Please don't make daddy repeat himself... BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


 

I'm sorry, but I speak the language of the Emperor...not this Devil speak you keep spouting

Besides SWEET zhu rou baozi 

Who on earth eats sweet zhu rou baozi :idunno:

:hmm: Oh wait... the southern devil tongues 

:yinyang:


----------



## clfsean

Xue Sheng said:


> I'm sorry, but I speak the language of the Emperor...not this Devil speak you keep spouting
> 
> Besides SWEET zhu rou baozi
> 
> Who on earth eats sweet zhu rou baozi :idunno:
> 
> :hmm: Oh wait... the southern devil tongues
> 
> :yinyang:



I reckon... I have no idea what the traitor language sissy sounding words are. 

But... if it had a face, it's edible & most likely tasty... 

:drinkbeer-vampfeed-


----------



## Featherstone

Hope you are starting back in a strong stance egg  Tonight will be my first night back to class after almost 2 months off as well. Should be interesting, my Sifu has been calling me and said he has "something" special in store for me once I get back on my feet properly....


----------



## Xue Sheng

clfsean said:


> I reckon... I have no idea what the traitor language sissy sounding words are.
> 
> But... if it had a face, it's edible & most likely tasty...
> 
> :drinkbeer-vampfeed-


 
Just the type of response I would expect from a speaker of the devil language.

And I had some this past weekend and I will NEVER tell what they are  to a Cantonese speaker :EG: .... :uhohh: even though the waitress and likely the chef both spoke that accursed devil language


BesidesMandarin was spoken by Emperors LONG before the Devil talkers showed up


----------



## Wey

OnlyAnEgg, I'm glad you're enjoying your training so much! 

For what its worth, after reading this thread I've become very excited about training Eagle Claw kung fu near where I live. Although its not the same style, I hope it'll be as beneficial / enjoyable as what you've been doing. Keep us updated.

And congrats on not smoking. =]


----------



## clfsean

Wey said:


> ...after reading this thread I've become very excited about training Eagle Claw kung fu near where I live....



The Ying Jow school is very good.


----------



## Wey

clfsean said:


> The Ying Jow school is very good.



I cannot wait. Thank you for your kind & inspiring words.


----------



## clfsean

Wey said:


> I cannot wait. Thank you for your kind & inspiring words.



Good!! As long as you give more than you have to give, you'll get more than you expect out of it.

The training is top notch & the martial arts completely ready & usable if you do what is taught & expected. The only way to go is up!!


----------



## Wey

clfsean said:


> Good!! As long as you give more than you have to give, you'll get more than you expect out of it.
> 
> The training is top notch & the martial arts completely ready & usable if you do what is taught & expected. The only way to go is up!!



I'm going to the dojo (is that what you call it?) today so I'll get to see. =]

Egg, How is it going?


----------



## Xue Sheng

Wey said:


> I'm going to the dojo (is that what you call it?)


 
Nope, dojo is Japanese

Mandarin (Language of the Emperor) - Guan

Cantonese (Devil Talk) - Gun 


You will also see it as Kwoon also Cantonese Devil talk


----------



## clfsean

Xue Sheng said:


> Mandarin (Language of the Emperor) - Guan
> 
> Cantonese (Devil Talk) - Gun
> 
> 
> You will also see it as Kwoon also Cantonese Devil talk



Fan Qing ... Fuk Ming!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## clfsean

Wey said:


> I'm going to the dojo (is that what you call it?) today so I'll get to see. =]



It's goon/gwoon/kwoon/guan... depending on the dialect & language. You will learn in the language of the patriots & best chefs in China ... blessed Cantonese. (hehehehehehehehe....)

Best thing I can offer is look, listen, observe & decide. Ying Jow is not easy to learn & demands a lot from your body, but it gives a serious return in martial skills & techniques... if you're up to it. :bangahead:


----------



## Wey

Thank you both Xue Sheng and clfsean.

And clfsean, I am indeed up for it. I cannot wait!  

From what I've been reading, clfsean you also train a form of Kung Fu in the Atlanta area, correct?


----------



## clfsean

Wey said:


> Thank you both Xue Sheng and clfsean.
> 
> And clfsean, I am indeed up for it. I cannot wait!
> 
> From what I've been reading, clfsean you also train a form of Kung Fu in the Atlanta area, correct?



Yep... I study Chen Taiji Quan (Chan Tai Gik Kuen.. bwahahahahahahahahahaah XUE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!) in Marietta & teach Choy Lee Fut in West Cobb.


----------



## Xue Sheng

clfsean said:


> Yep... I study Chen Taiji Quan (Chan Tai Gik Kuen.. bwahahahahahahahahahaah XUE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!) in Marietta & teach Choy Lee Fut in West Cobb.


 
:hmm: Interesting.... you of course realize.... the Chen family are..... Northerners.. and none speak devil talk&#8230;. And if my memory servers the version you are training comes straight from&#8230;.. *BEIJING*... the land of the chosen AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :EG:


Zaijain  wo shi péng y&#466;u :asian:


----------



## wushuguy

Xue Sheng said:


> Zaijain  wo shi péng y&#466;u :asian:


do you mean zaijian wo de peng you? as in &#20877;&#35265;&#25105;&#30340;&#26379;&#21451; "see you later my friend" ?


----------



## Xue Sheng

wushuguy said:


> do you mean zaijian wo de peng you? as in &#20877;&#35265;&#25105;&#30340;&#26379;&#21451; "see you later my friend" ?


 
Yup, I always forget those little connectors... and it confuses the heck out of my wife's family 

But next time... :uhohh: don't add the translation...there are devil talkers reading this you know :uhyeah:


----------



## clfsean

Xue Sheng said:


> But next time... :uhohh: don't add the translation...there are devil talkers reading this you know :uhyeah:




Figures... :whip1:


----------



## clfsean

Xue Sheng said:


> :hmm: Interesting.... you of course realize.... the Chen family are..... Northerners.. and none speak devil talk&#8230;. And if my memory servers the version you are training comes straight from&#8230;.. *BEIJING*... the land of the chosen AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :EG:


 
Yeah... but much like Bei Shaolin, it works much better Southernized to Bak Siu Lum ... :EG::EG::EG::EG:



Xue Sheng said:


> Zaijain  wo shi péng y&#466;u :asian:



No Speekee Sissee :doh


----------



## Xue Sheng

clfsean said:


> Yeah... but much like Bei Shaolin, it works much better Southernized to Bak Siu Lum ... :EG::EG::EG::EG:


 
Yup, things go south and it all becomes just more Southern Huaquan Xui Tui 

Actually, since I am apparently hijacking Egg's thread, I know some fairly inflammatory sayings about Southerners from Northerners I have meant, not family, and I will not use them because I don&#8217;t actually agree with them, I have some good friends that are from the South and my sifu is a Southerner as well and he'd beat the heck out of me... but that is basically because he trains a Northern style :uhyeah:

Just as a note: I was in Boston this past weekend and say a Hung Ga school in Chinatown and I was going to go check it out but sadly I did not have the time.

And to get it right this time and not confuse people from 2 different dialects

zaijian wo de peng you


----------



## clfsean

Xue Sheng said:


> Yup, things go south and it all becomes just more Southern Huaquan Xui Tui



OOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!! Dem's fightin werds sweetheart!!!!!!!!! hehehehehehehehheeehehehehe



Xue Sheng said:


> Actually, since I am apparently hijacking Egg's thread, I know some fairly inflammatory sayings about Southerners from Northerners I have meant, not family, and I will not use them because I dont actually agree with them, I have some good friends that are from the South and my sifu is a Southerner as well and he'd beat the heck out of me... but that is basically because he trains a Northern style :uhyeah:



Oh of course it is. He had to take it & FIX it.... hehehehe



Xue Sheng said:


> Just as a note: I was in Boston this past weekend and say a Hung Ga school in Chinatown and I was going to go check it out but sadly I did not have the time.



PM



Xue Sheng said:


> And to get it right this time and not confuse people from 2 different dialects
> 
> zaijian wo de peng you



No flavor there...


----------



## Xue Sheng

clfsean said:


> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!! Dem's fightin werds sweetheart!!!!!!!!! hehehehehehehehheeehehehehe


 
Woud you prefer Southern xìu hu&#257; zh&#466;u tóu


----------



## clfsean

Xue Sheng said:


> Woud you prefer Southern xìu hu&#257; zh&#466;u tóu



*sigh*

Can't get nuttin right... Fah Sao Gam Toi ....


----------



## Xue Sheng

clfsean said:


> *sigh*
> 
> Can't get nuttin right... Fah Sao Gam Toi ....


 

just more devil talk


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Ok...starting next month, I move up a level in training.  This means Basic class, 10a class, sparring and weapons.  Also, in October, Butterfly Knives!

Sadly, no gopher chucks...


----------



## clfsean

Excellent!!!


----------



## Xue Sheng

OnlyAnEgg said:


> Ok...starting next month, I move up a level in training. This means Basic class, 10a class, sparring and weapons. Also, in October, Butterfly Knives!
> 
> Sadly, no gopher chucks...


 
Cool

Aorry to hear about the gopher chucks :uhyeah:


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Xue Sheng said:


> Aorry to hear about the gopher chucks :uhyeah:



Yah...no gopher chucks is a sad thing.  
Tonight off (have to practice, in any event).  Tomorrow is basics and then a stick seminar.  There's been a lot of material presented in this 6 months.
Also, my legs hurt.


----------



## clfsean

OnlyAnEgg said:


> Yah...no gopher chucks is a sad thing.
> Tonight off (have to practice, in any event).  Tomorrow is basics and then a stick seminar.  There's been a lot of material presented in this 6 months.
> Also, my legs hurt.



At least your legs still hurt... means you're still doing something right!! Or kinda right, but maybe not all the way right... but you're in the neighborhood. If your legs didn't hurt still at this stage in the game, I'd venture to say something wasn't being done right, but I can't so good on ya!!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

clfsean said:


> At least your legs still hurt... means you're still doing something right!! Or kinda right, but maybe not all the way right... but you're in the neighborhood. If your legs didn't hurt still at this stage in the game, I'd venture to say something wasn't being done right, but I can't so good on ya!!



I think it's cause I dropped into a proper ma bu last night rather than the old man 110 degree ma bu I been doin lol


----------



## Xue Sheng

OnlyAnEgg said:


> I think it's cause I dropped into a proper ma bu last night rather than the old man 110 degree ma bu I been doin lol


 

:jaw-dropping: WHAT!!!! 

:miffer: IMPROPER MA BU!!!! :disgust:

You have no TIME to post... take the next 3 hours and stand in proper ma bu...NOW!!!! :mst:

But seriously, CLF is right. :asian:


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

I appreciate the concern; but, I know it's simply from shifting into the proper 90 degree ma bu.  The front of my thighs hurt like the dickens last night, after class, and are merely a little sore today.


----------



## Flying Crane

OnlyAnEgg said:


> I think it's cause I dropped into a proper ma bu last night rather than the old man 110 degree ma bu I been doin lol


 
It's funny how all of a sudden things start to line up correctly.  You just sort of break thru a barrier, and there it is...


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Flying Crane said:


> It's funny how all of a sudden things start to line up correctly. You just sort of break thru a barrier, and there it is...


 
Right!  It will take a little getting used to; but, it was there


----------



## Xue Sheng

For those reading that are wondering what Ma Bu is

















Ma Bu Video

Of course real men...stand in Santi Shi (Xue turns, runs, ducks and covers)


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

My favorite depiction


----------



## clfsean

OnlyAnEgg said:


> My favorite depiction



yeah except that's horrible!! He's leaning his upper body forward & has his butt stuck out like... ye ol' bear in th' woods...


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Still, it's Jackie Chan and one of the better scenes from that movie. 

Stick seminar tonight.  Phase 2 of the shaolin stick form we've been working on.  

ow

But, that's ok.  I am rededicated to the art and am happy with my ow.


----------



## Xue Sheng

egg

How are things in Wah Lum?


----------

